# R.I.P. Spock



## KandiiPanda (Oct 1, 2010)

Lost the little guy to dropsy...he only had it for about a day, that's the shortest I've heard of it happening

I had him for about a year and never failed to brighten my day <3









Yes I srsly buried him


----------



## Lenalee Nilla (Oct 23, 2010)

Poor thing


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, atleast he had a spoiled life. <3


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awww, he was beautiful.

Found a little memorial song for you/for him, I guess:

http://www.cmt.com/videos/steel-magnolia/534403/steel-magnolia-just-by-being-you.jhtml


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I bury all my fish. He was gorgeous looking though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. He was very pretty.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. I'm sure you were a wonderful owner


----------

